# reconnaitre fausse smart cover



## tony du 08 (23 Octobre 2014)

tout est dans le titre  
 merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2014)

tout est dans le titre


----------



## tony du 08 (23 Octobre 2014)

désoler j'ai pas eu trop le temps tout à l'heure de faire un long descriptif mais j'était pas chez moi  
 en revenant à la smart cover je pense que celle que je viens de recevoir est une vrai car il y à marquer dessus comme il y a marquer sur les iPhones aux dos "design by apple california"


----------



## city1 (23 Octobre 2014)

le meilleur moyen , ça reste de l'acheter dans un apple store ou sur le site d'apple en ligne


----------



## tony du 08 (23 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai acheter sur Amazon a 39 soit le même prix qu'en Apple Store donc je pense que c'est une vrai


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2014)

en Asie la fausse est 2 à 3 fois moins chère 
et tout aussi nulle que la vraie


----------

